# New Deluxe 30"; love it/hate it. Rant. UPDATE - LOVE IT!!! YIPPEE!!



## MinnTim (Jan 20, 2014)

Update:

First - thanks to the fine contributors here.

I found the interlock cam's for the auger. Two D-clips, back one rod out, remove the plastic cams and put the rod back in. Boom, that's it. Now I HAVE control over the auger and not the machine. May be only me but this makes 100% of a difference for me.

I then tried the auto-turn adjustment in the sticky....it's so, so. Still bouncy but I think that might be the snow in the driveway. I'll get the ArmorSkids and readjust from there. The OEM skids are catching everything and the machine is doing some bouncing all over. Once this issue is fixed it's going to be a sweet machine.

Thankfully the auto-turn gears come apart....anyone take the springs out just to get a regular fixed axle yet? Don't want to go that far but it's a thought.

So now my 921032 is almost ready to rock and roll. Gotta do the LED light upgrades too. Once this bad boy is tweaked out correctly I'm going to hope for big snows!!! Should be easy enough here..... 

Thanks.


Hello everyone,

Sorry for a major rant for my first post but I think this is the place to either smack me back into reality or help me 'fix' the thrower issues.

Just replaced my 6 year old Yard Machine 5.5HP 24" thrower with a Deluxe 30". So far I'm on the fence about taking it back. I've had it for about a day.

Since I'm here in Central MN snow wasn't an issue. Cleared about 10" off my driveway so far in the last day or so with it. The jury is out.

First, the Auto-Turn. Squirrelly, squirrelly, squirrelly. I don't have a perfect driveway so any little bump and the thing has a mind of it's own. With a machine this big I'm not sure I like having to fight it; isn't it supposed to be HELPING me clear snow?

Second, the auger clutch lock. Who is the idiot that mandated this? I get having it lock on a long run but there should be a way to unlock the auger/thrower without having to stop the entire machine. Ever have a kid just walk by in the stream of snow or pass near a car? It would be nice to momentarily stop the thrower but still keep forward progress. If I ever figure out how to undo that interlock I'm taking it out and sending it to the landfill.

Third, $1400 for a thrower and they cheap out on the plastic handles. Slick as oil on ice, even with textured gloves.

I must have to adjust the skids too. The thing bounces all over the place with all of its power anytime it hits a small bump. I'm pretty sure it's a skid/clearance issue. May have to get some ArmorSkids if I keep this thing.


All that said, I do like it otherwise. A TON of power. Went through all the drifts in the backyard (making a path to the hen house) without even complaining about it. VERY NICE. Throws snow into the next county too. I do wonder if the wheel's should be a bit wider though, we'll have to see about that.

The interlocking auger/thrower though is almost a game stopper. With my property I'm stopping the auger a lot while I'm moving. But looking at several other brands it looks like they all do that. Am I just being a pansy about it?

I hope to keep it but boy it's a lot of money not to be happy with it. I can work with the auto-turn, replace/upgrade the chincy plastic handles (heated???) and deal with the skids, but that [email protected] interlock.

Any suggestions on the interlock thing? I have no problems pulling a spring off of this thing or whatever (within reason) to stop that thing.

Thanks for any input. Good to find this forum.


----------



## Snowmann (Dec 24, 2012)

Check under the dash to observe the system function. It would be easy to defeat, just be sure the clutch paddles are still anchored with whatever method you choose. Taking off the metal lockplate, pivot, and spring would be the easiest I believe.

Regarding the Auto-Turn, be sure to check out the sticky on the main forum page for Ariens snowblowers to make sure your unit is leveled correctly.

Lastly, there is a hand warmer kit for your model. Pretty easy to install.


----------



## MinnTim (Jan 20, 2014)

Snowmann said:


> Check under the dash to observe the system function. It would be easy to defeat, just be sure the clutch paddles are still anchored with whatever method you choose. Taking off the metal lockplate, pivot, and spring would be the easiest I believe.
> 
> Regarding the Auto-Turn, be sure to check out the sticky on the main forum page for Ariens snowblowers to make sure your unit is leveled correctly.
> 
> Lastly, there is a hand warmer kit for your model. Pretty easy to install.


Thanks. If I keep it, more snow very soon so I'll get to play with it again, I'll probably deal with the interlock until warmer weather. Hopefully it'll be as easy as you say.

Yeah, the AT is probably a little bit my fault I screwed around with the skid height (had a bright idea that wasn't so bright) so now after looking at the manual again I probably need to make a good adjustment on it.


----------



## MinnTim (Jan 20, 2014)

Snowman - thanks for that stickey hint. I definitely need to do that and soon.


----------



## FairfieldCT (Nov 8, 2013)

MinnTim said:


> Update:
> 
> First - thanks to the fine contributors here.
> 
> ...


I bought the hydro pro earlier this year and had all the same issues you mention and all the chute control issues from other recent posts. After a couple of days and several inches of snow I was hating the machine and hadn't even seen the credit card statement yet.... After a short internal debate, I called the dealer and told him to come pick the thing up. He wasn't happy, but I was thrilled to get rid of that $3000 piece of crap.

Its not easy to do, but make the call and go a different route. Its just too much money to spend and not be happy, and these new Ariens machines have a multitude of serious design and quality issues. These machines are NOT your grandfathers Ariens.... sad to say.


----------



## MinnTim (Jan 20, 2014)

Ariens just got back to me from my email to them. About what I expected, very helpful but direct - which is fine.

They said the auger lock is a high demand feature. It's just not for me and at least one other person on Earth I guess.

They said the handle grips are the one's they've used forever. Maybe so, they're gone first chance I get.

He sent the video for the skid adjustment and leveling. That's cool.

My gripe about the engine probably shouldn't have been tossed at them because like all 'features' on our engines now the gov't has them loaded down with so much 'safety' [email protected] it's not even funny.

We'll see. I'm slowly tweaking it out. The ArmorSkids will be ordered tomorrow, the auger lock is now GONE and I'll upgrade the grips when I find some good one's. I have a Harley dealer up the road, may try that route too. Maybe over summer I'll toss some nice bright LED's on it and finally be able to do a good and safe job on the driveway after 4 PM around here! 

As I put this thing through its paces for the next few months I'll continue to hang out around here to see what I can learn and share.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I can see how the auger lock would be popular. It is nice to be able to have the auger down and not have to hold it all the time. That is one of the things I like about my old 924xxx. In the 70s they just tossed a clutch lever on them that could lock on or off.


----------



## MinnTim (Jan 20, 2014)

Shryp said:


> I can see how the auger lock would be popular. It is nice to be able to have the auger down and not have to hold it all the time. That is one of the things I like about my old 924xxx. In the 70s they just tossed a clutch lever on them that could lock on or off.


For the most part I think it's a great idea, I just wish I could unlock it while I was moving without stopping the entire machine. You kind of get in a groove while clearing snow and the herky jerky of stopping/starting is wasteful (too me at least).


----------



## ken53 (Nov 7, 2013)

Thanks for keeping us up to date. The follow up is always nice reading.

I'm pretty sure this madness all grew from the auger and wheels having to be on a "Dead Man" control. Safety dictated we couldn't have augers and wheels turning with out an operator hanging on.

The next hurdle was to keep the auger turning when the operator used his right hand for other controls. Some operators don't want the auger to stop every time they adjust the chute. This is why the interlock was born.

So, as crazy as it may seem, there was a method to this madness.

I think just the opposite. I want to tape down the auger lever so it never stops. Safety worries keeps me from doing this.

A new machine shouldn't be just OK, it should make the operator smile. It sounds like your getting to that point. I hope you have many of smiles ahead of you, while snow rockets out of the chute 

Ken


----------

